# Creole Meatloaf



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/2 lb lean ground beef or meatloaf mix
1/2 cup coooked white rice (I like wild rice)
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped bell pepper
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp crushed thyme
1 egg
2 cans tomatoe sauce 8oz
1 tb cooking oil
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 tb parsley chopped fine

Preheat over to 350 degs. In a large bowl mix meat, rice, onion, bell pepper, salt, thyme and eggs. Add 1/2 of an oz can of tomato sauce. Blend and shape into loaf and place into a shallow pan. Bake 1 hour and pour off fat. 

in a medium saucepan, heat oil and stir in remaining 1 1/2 cans of tomato sauce and add parsley. simmer over low heat while meatloaf is cooking. Top loaf with remianiing sauce mixture and return to over for 10 mins more.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

that sounds good...Almost like making "porcupines"...rice meat balls.


----------

